# HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MEMBERS ...



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2015)

Here's wishing you and yours a fantastic coming year in 2016, full of health and happiness and lots of great woodworking. The banner I have posted is a painting (could not find the artist's name) which commemorates the role that the 352nd Fighter Group a.k.a _The Blue Nosed Bastards_ a.k.a. The _Blue Nosed Bastards of Bodney _played in turning back the Luftwaffe's ferocious last ditch, all-out surprise assault against Allied air bases to attempt to turn the tide against Allied air superiority during The Battle of the Bulge.

The Blue Nosed Bastards were certainly not alone in stopping this otherwise deadly German air offensive known as _Operation Bodenplatte_ which I believes translates to Operation Boot Stomp - meaning that the Luftwaffe would stomp on the allied air capability like a boot stomps on a rat, but theirs is certainly one of heroic proportion.

The history of this great air battle has long fascinated me and the role that T_he Bastards_ played in it is something right out of a Hollywood movie. The Germans had planned the attack for the 1st of January because they figured the allies would be partying so hard the night before that they could catch them so foggy-headed and gain an advantage; the Allies had become overconfident in their air superiority, and this would give the Luftwaffe one last chance to strike at the heart of the allied air power to turn the tide of the war back to Germany.

Little did they know that Group Commander LtCol John C Meyer had a premonition of exactly what the Germans had been planning, and had ordered his pilots to take it easy on the partying and stay ready for early aerial combat. This excerpt is taken from Air Warriors website:

_LtCol Meyer, Group Commander, had a hunch that the Germans would launch an aerial assault that day hoping to catch Allies recovering from a night of frolic and drinking. Higher echelon planners wanted the 352nd to fly a bomber escort mission that day and didn't want them off freelancing, but Meyer struck a deal to be able to fly a dawn patrol and still meet the later commitment. Even then, Meyer wasn't popular that night restricting his pilots from drinking and putting them into frigid cockpits at dawn based on a hunch. 
_


 
_
As dawn broke and Meyer began his takeoff roll, their field at Y-29 near asch, Belgium was hit by swarms of attacking German fighters participating in Operation Bodenplatte. One of lead attackers flying a FW-190 targeted Meyer in the lead Mustang and attempted to strafe him on the runway. Meyer tookthe challenge and met his attacker head-to-head downing him with his 6 .50 cal. machine guns before his gear fully retracted. All his Blue-nosed P-51s made it into the air successfully and engaged the waves of attacking Germans...._

Happy New Year everyone -- don't overdo it and keep your engine idling .....

Reactions: Great Post 8 | Way Cool 6 | Informative 4


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Year all -- thanks for the fun times in 2015, here's hoping there are more in the pipeline for 2016

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New year- Thanks for the history!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 31, 2015)

Great history lesson, Kevin. 

Happy New Year all!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 31, 2015)

_*I wish you all a Happy and Prosperous New Year and may the new one be better than the last,
Here's to a bright New Year and a good swift kick in the ass to the past, 
Here's to the good things that are yet to come and to the fond memories that we hold fast,
And may this New Year*_* be the best year yet,
I wish your joy in woodworking will always last!*
*

Great post Kevin!! I love the picture and the history of it....thank you.*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 31, 2015)

*The Owners, Admins, and Moderators of the Mossberg Owners Forum would like to wish all the membership of Woodbarter.com a very Happy New Year !!*
*


 *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Year to everyone !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy new year to all the wbites, it's been much fun with you all and I look forward to a new year here with everyone!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Year everyone! 

Cool story Kevin! 

Everyone be safe tonight and don't drink and drive!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 31, 2015)

A great evening to all, just like every other evening.

This site has a great vibe, and people are sharing ideas, thoughts, tips, techniques, and WOOD with each other. I'm glad I found my way here.

Let's make more cool stuff in 2016!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 31, 2015)

Best wishes to everyone for the new year of 2016.

Those P51Ds were "badder" than H*ll.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Year, everyone!

And thanks for the great piece of history, Kevin!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 31, 2015)

T -10 and counting - and I'm still awake 

Happy new year everyone. I couldn't ask for a better group to share it with

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 31, 2015)

Ok..it's the new year....let's get it on!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Year all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Year Y'all -- 38 minutes here to the new year and counting down!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS (Jan 1, 2016)

Here's to 2016...may it be a better year than the last! Happy New Year everyone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Everyone!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year. My grandfather was an AAF mechanic and kept those Mustangs going. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2016)

Must be a lot of hangovers lol. Haven't seen hardly anyone on since before 6 a.m. 

Best cure for a hangover in the morning is another shot of whiskey or two then back to bed. Personally didn't hardly ever get them but a big greasy breakfast with a big bowl of grits and lots of iced tea was my go to recovery method.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2016)

I used to be a "hair of the dog" guy myself, but not these days. Regular work day for me, so I was in bed before 10 last night. Happy New Year guys!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2016)

Nope...not me. I been playing legos since 5am with my grandson. He woke up very early, so I let Michele sleep in...for once.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2016)

I know @sprucegum didn't overdo it last night either ...


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2016)

I looked at about 5:30 but there was nothing new.....


----------



## SENC (Jan 1, 2016)

Don't forget to eat your collards and blackeyed peas today, folks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2016)

I'll force down the BEPs but the collards never cross my lips.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy new year- I think- I woke up and it dawned on me- I am closer to 70 then 60 and to top it off the thermometer read 4.6, now I have to decide back to bed or shop............

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Molokai (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New year to all !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Happy new year- I think- I woke up and it dawned on me- I am closer to 70 then 60 and to top it off the thermometer read 4.6, now I have to decide back to bed or shop............



Let's see 70 + 60 x 4.6 yes I think bed at least and possibly the funeral home . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 1, 2016)

Went out and started fire- a cozy 50 in shop...


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy new year to all. 

It's a balmy 20 degrees this morning and the heater in the shop has been running for a half hour or so bringing it up to a nice toasty 55 degrees. I'm off to work on some bullet pens and my annual 1st of the year carry pen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year. May all your woodworking dreams come true! Be safe. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChrisK (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2016)

Final Strut said:


> my annual 1st of the year carry pen.



What is this you speak of?


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 1, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> What is this you speak of?


Some time ago in read a post in think non IAP that a guy turns his first pen of the year for himself. I thought that was a cool idea and this year will be my fourth year turning a pen on the 1st for myself. I usually try to do something different whether it is a different kit or a kit mod or pretty much anything I haven't done before. This year I am turning the first fountain pen I have turned for me and it is a new kit that I haven't done before.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 1, 2016)

Wishing all a very happy and wood filled new year. 2015 was good to me but am hoping for more time for milling and scrolling. Thanks to all who have helped me with the many decisions and all the problem solving that you have done for me I really appreciate this site and its wonderful members
Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scrimman (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy new year, y'all! History Channel, back before they started making it every day, used to have this show called 'dogfights' that covered the legend of Y-29. That was one wild day! Thanks for the reminder of that; think I'll go watch it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I know @sprucegum didn't overdo it last night either ...
> 
> View attachment 94187


How do you know that the party was not still going?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2016)

scrimman said:


> Happy new year, y'all! History Channel, back before they started making it every day, used to have this show called 'dogfights' that covered the legend of Y-29. That was one wild day! Thanks for the reminder of that; think I'll go watch it!



YT does not have a high res episode or I was going to post one. I have both seasons of Dogfights love 'em.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hawker 1 (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year .
The rabbits are wearing life vest around here. Who'll stop the rain.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2016)

Hawker 1 said:


> Who'll stop the rain.



You know I can't avoid that . . . .






Not the one you expected though was it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hawker 1 (Jan 1, 2016)

WOW certainly was not what I expected and also not from you! Never heard of them but will listen to some more.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2016)

Hawker 1 said:


> WOW certainly was not what I expected and also not from you! Never heard of them but will listen to some more.



Why not from me my musical tastes are a mile wide and nearly all-inclusive. Asia is one of my favorite prog rock bands - look them up there's been a couple of versions of the band but the original version are names you will recognize Geoff Downes, Steve Howe, John Wetton (one of rocks greatest voices) and Carl Palmer.

You have heard some of their hits they had a monster international hit Heat of the Moment early 80s - everyone has heard that song. That whole album was great though. Some say it was cheesy commercial rock but I guess my taste in music is flexible enough to allow for cheesy commercial rock. Heck I even liked Box of Frogs and A Flock of Seagulls so Bob's your uncle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

